# Wanted: small road bike/fast flat bar



## User (28 Apr 2018)




----------



## mickle (28 Apr 2018)

I'm rebuilding a Conder when it gets back from the powder coat Co. I was just going to throw it back together as is, but if you tell me what sort of shape she'd prefer (and a rough budget) I can shuffle some parts around. I've got some nice Velo orange swept bars for instance. Its an 18 speed but could be set up as a nine. It fits three of the diminutive women in this house but no one ever rides it. And the original matte lacquer went weirdly sticky on it, hence the new paint.


----------



## Rinkeydinkeyrider (28 Apr 2018)

.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2018)

@User i am hopefully picking up a really tidy old Claud Butler 2moro pm which is a small frame size and is red and that is the only info i have , if you think a retro bike would be suitable let me know


----------



## Spartak (28 Apr 2018)

@User 

I've got a Giant Bowery single speed 54 cm, which needs a bit of TLC if you're interested.

£60......

Might be too big ....?


----------



## citybabe (2 May 2018)

I have a Raleigh Capri @User if you’re still looking 
I’m 5”1 and it fits me


----------

